# FaeryBee Flock's Summer Fun



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The FaeryBee Flock is having a wonderful summer so far. 

Funtime Frolic










Pool Party










Lemonade Stand










Hope everybirdie on the forum is having as much fun as we are!!

Sparky, The Sunshine Boys (Sunny and Shelby)
and
Pedro and Poppy

:wave:

​*


----------



## amhr5 (May 17, 2012)

Aww these pictures are soo cute!!! You have such a beautiful flock!  I wish I knew how to make cool pics like this! Great job!


----------



## PipSqueakZ (Nov 24, 2011)

Aaawww so cute!!


----------



## i love Budgie (Aug 2, 2010)

I have to say, it looks like your flock is making the most of this summers weather! I am glad they are having such an amazing time!  The photos are just down right cute! Everybirdie is adorable!


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

No doubt you had fun developing the pics. Do you have an outdoor aivery for the summer months? Is the weather suitable in your area?


----------



## vic1viking (Apr 2, 2008)

I cant play outside like that it seems to do nothing but rain and vicky wount get me elly boots and a rain coat as she says there are none in my size. so I stay in my cage and play with my toys.
Ok Lilly thats enough you are aloud out of the cage its just you dont want to. Your pics are great and your flock seems to be having fun./COLOR]


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Those are great!! I love the pool party *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Haha, cute I want to come to that party, looks cool


----------



## ~Drini~ (Jun 17, 2011)

Ooh, looks like they are having a real blast with summer! And that pool party looks quite refreshing. I love the playground pic! With the little threesome playing jump rope.

Ulken: A pool party?! How come you didn't invite me? They are so much fun and they the be-

Ulken! Thats rude!  You can't get invited to everything!

Yes I can! If I tell them to invite me, then they will invite me!

Ulken, you can't invite yourself. That's not nice! Say you're sorry.

Fine...I am sorry I didnt get invited to your pool party.


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*That's brilliant, Deb! They look like they are having soooo
much fun! I love Sparky's water dragon float -- that's really
cute. But poor Poppy! It is so lonely, playing hopscotch by
yourself. I hope Pedro got off that skateboard and played
a game or two with her.

It looks like they are having a wonderful summer. I hope
you are enjoying yours as well, and I'm glad to see that you
are taking some quiet time for yourself, even though it seems
to be used to send us more pics of their adventures, which I
selfishly think is great. They are always enjoyed, your family photos *


----------



## VickyLouise (Jun 12, 2008)

I am glad to see your flock enjoying their Summer!

Can't say the same for mine though...  !










Still waiting for our summer


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*Looks like your flock had fun*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Summer, Everyone! Party on!


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

Your flock certainly knows how to enjoy a summer's day! That lemonade looks refreshing .


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

I can definitely see why my flock likes to visit your flock Deb! Your birdies have so many different things they can do in the hot sunny weather! So cute and well done with the Photoshop! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Just delicious! Such inviting scenes; so beautifully done, and such fun!*


----------



## sr331033 (May 7, 2011)

aw I love your photos so much!


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

VickyLouise said:


> I am glad to see your flock enjoying their Summer!
> 
> Can't say the same for mine though...  !
> 
> ...


 How wet has our 'Summer' Been?? Harley and Tilly have had enough of this rain :rain:

Deb your flock are looking very adorable and it looks like a ton of fun! I do love every picture on there!


----------



## frenchie (Mar 17, 2012)

How amazing you are FaeryBee! Always giving. This is a great thread, it made me laugh. The birds playing skip rope are so funny. You have an extraordinary little bunch of cute bellies. That is what my family is calling my birds affectionately. It does seem that they are mostly belly. My daughter says they sound like sqweek toys. It's worth coming on here just to see what you will come up with next. I'm happily surprised once again.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


frenchie said:



How amazing you are FaeryBee! Always giving. This is a great thread, it made me laugh. The birds playing skip rope are so funny. You have an extraordinary little bunch of cute bellies. That is what my family is calling my birds affectionately. It does seem that they are mostly belly. My daughter says they sound like sqweek toys. It's worth coming on here just to see what you will come up with next. I'm happily surprised once again. 

Click to expand...

What Gabrielle said - Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hello, everyone!!

Thanks to you all for your replies!!

Eamon -- I don't have an outdoor aviary. There's no place for one where I currently live. 

Vicky -- I LOVE your picture, it's absolutely darling! :2thumbs:

Sorry I haven't been on the forum for awhile. 

My sister came on Monday, 16 July and left on Saturday, 21 July. 
On this visit, she painted the remainder of my living room, the downstairs hallway, my bathroom and my bedroom while she was here. (I stripped all the wallpaper off the bathroom a week or so before she came).

So, I've been doing real life things instead of playing on the computer. I've gone through closets and given a lot of stuff I was no longer using to charity. I also donated one of my end-tables, two lamps, my loveseat, my Thomasville cherry Secretary/Desk and seat and an oak dry-bar to Habitat for Humanity. :jumping: Yaay!! More room in the house -- I LOVE IT!!

Lots of physical activity and less time in front of the computer screen is much healthier but I do miss "talking" with all of you. :hug:

Anyway, I'm going to spend the evening trying to get caught up with what's been happening so if there's something you think I need to see, please send me a PM or a VM.

:wave:*


----------

